# Pamper those tools and instruments...



## The Artful Bodger (Apr 12, 2011)

Start with one of these:-




IMGP9216 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

...and one of these...




IMGP9215 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr


....some of your treasured tools and instruements..



IMGP9217 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

....covered with a bit of cloth from the t-shirt..




IMGP9219 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

...shake up a can of this...



IMGP9218 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

...lay it on them..



IMGP9220 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

...lay some newspaper over it...



IMGP9222 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

....pat it down and squish it around to fill any voids...



IMGP9223 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr

...put a board over it all and weight it down well..



IMGP9224 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr


....get a good night's sleep and in the morning..



IMGP9225 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr


----------



## FIXIT (Apr 12, 2011)

That's clever i think i will have a go at that!


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 12, 2011)

That's a nifty idea John  - Thanks!

Kind regards, Arnold

...There's something wrong with that T-shirt though; it's too white...


----------



## Ken I (Apr 12, 2011)

John,
    That's a nifty trick - I have a can of foam without a job - just found one thanks.

Ken


----------



## JimM (Apr 12, 2011)

Neat trick that - and for those of us in the UK, Aldi have expanding foam on 'special' this Thursday (£3.99 per 750ml)


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 12, 2011)

Brilliant :bow:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice one
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Apr 12, 2011)

Three concerns...

Does the foam outgas any rust-inducing acids as it ages?

Does the foam turn to dust over time? (Some insulating foams do if exposed to ??)

How does the foam react to oils/solvents commonly found in a machine shop?


----------



## The Artful Bodger (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



			
				mklotz  said:
			
		

> Three concerns...
> 
> Does the foam outgas any rust-inducing acids as it ages?



The hydrocarbon propellant is present at first, otherwise the foam is polyurethane and just as inert as the varnish on your wooden tool box.




> Does the foam turn to dust over time? (Some insulating foams do if exposed to ??)


 It is not exposed to UV



> How does the foam react to oils/solvents commonly found in a machine shop?


 Again, the foam is polyurethane. It does not easily soften in petrol but acetone is a solvent of this material.


----------



## dsquire (Apr 12, 2011)

John

This is one of the best ideas that I have seen since sliced bread. I'll be using it a few times John. Thanks.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## milotrain (Apr 18, 2011)

Might have to do this for a revolver, although in both cases I'd use a black shirt. My grubby hands will make the nice white shirt not so white within seconds.


----------



## tornitore45 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is no only a great idea, but a way of using some of the "white" T shirts irreparably stained by shop duty.
Typically I go in the shop wearing a clean white T shirt, no need to change because I am just cleaning up and planning the next job; 4 hours later the shirt is splattered with chips, cutting oil and that gray stain of aluminum and WD40.
I am down to 6 wearable T shirts and 30 or so "Shop Use Only".


----------



## terrywerm (May 12, 2011)

> I am down to 6 wearable T shirts and 30 or so "Shop Use Only".



Ha ha! And here I thought I was the only one that had that problem. I solved it by buying colored T shirts for every day use.

As for using up the old stained white T shirts, what about dying them a dark color before using them for the drawer liner project? A little bit of Rit dye will go a long way.


----------



## metalmad (May 12, 2011)

What a great idea
In my minds eye I can see a draw full of verners and calipers etc, protected and all kept in one place ,wonderful :big:
Peter


----------



## mzetati (May 13, 2011)

grrr! grrrr! grrrr! (LOL!, of course.)

Why didn't You tell me that placing too many (ring) spanners into the drawer, adding too much foam, an exagerated quantity of weights to keep it in and USING THE MOST WORN SHIRT I had means asking for troubles???

Ok, now You've got the data: spend a moment picturing the results.


Exact! 
The shirt didn't stand the pressure and torn into several stripes and, where the fabric resisted, the foam easily found its way through it.

Results were the 2 (yes, jumped over the 'test' stage and went directly to mass production) nice, rectangular, plates of wrenches deeply embedded into solidified foam You're thinking about: had to spend some nice time into gettin them clean again. 

Bright side being I was not sure which drawer I was going to put the calipers in, to say nothing about the DT and DTIs. (Will embed their boxes, eventually).

- Will give it another try, no hurry.  -

Marcello


----------



## New_Guy (May 20, 2011)

that brilliant :bow:


----------

